#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Consultor GVT

## infor3

Boa tarde a todos, não sei se estou no lugar certo para pergunta sobre isso, e nem se eu posso pergunta aqui, mas se puderem me responder fico agradecido de mais, algum tem algum contato de um consultor GVT para link dedicado?

----------


## Max Networks

Boa Noite, Para onde é o link amigo, fica mais fácil.


Abraços.

----------


## infor3

o link é para Ipatinga.

----------


## emilidani

tedm que ligar para eles pois cada consultor atende so uma região

----------


## infor3

obrigado

----------


## newstyle

Eu Rb ti precisando 45992-006

----------

